# 60d and non kit lenses choice



## Helio (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Looking for some input on which lens (es) to purchase together with a 60D.
I would like to take pics from landscapes, wildlife, people surfing and at night (from the sky and similar).

Two things that need to be considered;

- I live next to the beach, hence am worried about the sea air (salt, moisture etc);
- Cameras and lenses are 100% more expensive down here than in the USA or Europe.

I have the chance to buy some equipment which a friend is going to bring from the USA which is a great opportunity 

The obvious would be to use the kit lenses for a while and then upgrade according to my needs, however, because of the price issue I would like to avoid the kit lenses and get something better from the beginning. Because of the weather conditions I was looking into some L lenses, however I am not sure if the fact that they are `weatherproof`should be the reason to rule out other lenses.

I ve thought of the following  after researching many lenses;

1-EF s 15-85 f3.5-5.6 and later on acquire a 70-200 or 70-300 f lens

2- EF 24-104 f4L, however I will be short for landscape shots, hence I could also add the sigma 8-16 or canon EF-S 10-22. Later on get the 70-200 or 300 lens.


Well, basically, i don want to spend 2k or more and then end up with a few lenses which at the end of the day aren t the best options for me. 

I am open to suggestions...

Thanks


----------



## mrelsewhere (Feb 21, 2012)

15-85 is a great focal range for a crop sensor - you'll love the wide angle for landscapes!- and it's a huge upgrade from the 18-55 kit lens. You should also get a 70-200 zoom for close action shots. L series lenses are weather sealed, but I've never dared test my 60D. The body is not known for faring well in wet weather or salt spray. Have you considered a rain sleeve?


----------



## Helio (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, 

thanks for your quick reply. Did not think about a rain sleeve, I ll look into that.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 21, 2012)

The 60D is not weather sealed, so keep that in mind.  I still take mine into "imperfect" conditions, just not out in the rain or anything.  And I use UV filters to keep salt spray and stuff off of the lens.

If you really want to do a lot of landscapes, 15mm isn't terribly wide.  The Sigma 8-16 you mentioned, or a Tokina 11-16 (since you can't protect the front element on the Sigma), would be much better for landscape.  Obviously you can shoot landscape with any focal length, but if you're going for the wide shot, a dedicated ultrawide lens is ideal.  Zooms with a large range (like the 15-85), tend to distort at the wide end as well.

For wildlife, and surfing, you will need a long lens.  This stuff isn't my speciality, so I'll let someone else make a recommendation, but I would think you need at least 300mm.  The Canon 100-400 comes to mind, but again, I don't really shoot this sort of thing.

Personally, I'd want a fast prime in that kit somewhere, for night shots, and indoor no-flash shots, and short dof if you want it.  Ideally something like a 35mm 1.4, but others will work if you're budget constrained.  You didn't actually mention how much you want to spend, and I also don't really know what prices are like where you are.  A 24mm 1.4 is great for shooting the stars...

You're trying to cover a lot of ground, so it's hard to really make too many recommendations.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 21, 2012)

Also, for night sky shots, and landscape shots, you'll need a reliable tripod...  and they quickly get pricey as well.  I think it's worth cutting back a little bit on the lens budget if you have to in order to accommodate a serious tripod.


----------



## Helio (Feb 21, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> The 60D is not weather sealed, so keep that in mind.  I still take mine into "imperfect" conditions, just not out in the rain or anything.  And I use UV filters to keep salt spray and stuff off of the lens.
> 
> If you really want to do a lot of landscapes, 15mm isn't terribly wide.  The Sigma 8-16 you mentioned, or a Tokina 11-16 (since you can't protect the front element on the Sigma), would be much better for landscape.  Obviously you can shoot landscape with any focal length, but if you're going for the wide shot, a dedicated ultrawide lens is ideal.  Zooms with a large range (like the 15-85), tend to distort at the wide end as well.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, yeah an ultrawide lens would be a great addition.I will look into the Tokina you mentioned. 

I considered a prime lens but forgot to add that to my initial post, something like the 50mm 1.4 USM, however, its not very wide right..I will take a look at the 24mm.

Thanks


----------



## thestereoeffect (Feb 22, 2012)

Do look into the Sigma as well... I own it, and absolutely love it. Amazing on landscapes.


----------



## trukey (Feb 23, 2012)

The Sigma 8-16 you mentioned, or a Tokina 11-16 (since you can't protect  the front element on the Sigma), would be much better for landscape.   Obviously you can shoot landscape with any focal length, but if you're  going for the wide shot, a dedicated ultrawide lens is ideal.  Zooms  with a large range (like the 15-85), tend to distort at the wide end as  well.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 23, 2012)

I suggested this once today in a different post - it's a lens I bought specifically for my kayak cam (50D). Sure I use it with my other crop bodies on occasion but I have this because it was fairly inexpensive and was similar to my 17-40 canon. 

This lens is Tamron 17-50 and I do like it. I use it on my crop bodies (wont work with FF bodies, so keep that in mind should you want to move up to a FF)


Also regarding your fear of weather.  I shoot in all kinds of weather, rain, snow, on a kayak, in boiler rooms, mechanical rooms, around machines and chemicals etc etc. Never have I had a problem with moisture other than warm to cold condensation on lenses. Although my pro bodies are sealed, I do use my unsealed bodies in the same capacity. Unless you are leaving the thing outside on the front steps all the time, you really shouldn't worry about regular usage affecting it.


----------

